# dreamweaver 8 forms



## grantbaxter (Apr 26, 2008)

does any one now how to make a form to be sent to a email address when it has been submited or what the code is as i have been trying to create a contact me form which needs to be sent to a email address


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.google.com.au/search?q=email+form+tutorial+dreamweaver

You can find plenty of tutorials there.


----------

